# Ecco S Three shoes



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 27, 2022)

Years ago, by youngest rode her bike into to right heel as I were walking in front of her, which ruptured my achilles tendon. I didn't wait for the surgery, but had accupuncture which healed it up in no time.
However this year, I have been suffering tendonitis in the right heel, which I worked out was agitated by my summer golf shoes, Ashworth Cardiffs. I decided to get some new summer shoes, as My Ecco Biom hybrids are brown and black, so no good for summer.
I tried quite a few on (even Sketchers) and ended up with Ecco S Three's.
They are so comfortable not only giving me much greater knee pains but also the achilles hardly made a peep during and after playing in them.
Being Goretex lined, I can see these being used slightly more than just summer only.
Yes, they aren't cheap, but then nothing of worth normally is.


----------



## jmcp (Aug 27, 2022)

Hi, another fan of these shoes, played 36 holes in them a couple of times this season and they have been great, I have been swapping them in and out with a pair of J Lindeberg/Ecco converse style shoes/boots to give me a little bit of ankle support when I feel I need it and these are also fantastic shoes for comfort (reasonably wide fitting) although styling not everyone’s cup of tea. Thanks.

Cheers, John


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 29, 2022)

Just order a pair of these on your recommendation lads. Henrick  Stenson special edition
Hope your right about the comfort level.
I have trouble with new shoes no matter the make they seem to blister my heel.
I dread breaking new shoes in.!


----------



## Jordanti9 (Aug 29, 2022)

Have two pairs of these. Love them, have quite a few pair of Ecco golf shoes, can’t recommend them enough. Mrs always used Nike, convinced her to bite the bullet on the Ecco, she loved the S three, she has tried some adidas before, and they destroyed her heel.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 30, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			Just order a pair of these on your recommendation lads. Henrick  Stenson special edition
Hope your right about the comfort level.
I have trouble with new shoes no matter the make they seem to blister my heel.
I dread breaking new shoes in.!
		
Click to expand...

Both mine were comfy straight out of the box


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 30, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Both mine were comfy straight out of the box

Click to expand...

Did you try a pair on before buying ?
I'm tempted to have a drive over to the ECCO outlet at Ashford


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 30, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Did you try a pair on before buying ?
I'm tempted to have a drive over to the ECCO outlet at Ashford
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn’t bother, there were barely any golf shoes there when I went in about 4 weeks ago.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 31, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Did you try a pair on before buying ?
I'm tempted to have a drive over to the ECCO outlet at Ashford
		
Click to expand...

Most certainly did, I only buy shoes online if it’s a model I already have. I got my first pair at West Malling GC, and the second pair I bought online.


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 31, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			I wouldn’t bother, there were barely any golf shoes there when I went in about 4 weeks ago.
		
Click to expand...

☹️


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 5, 2022)

I've got 2 pairs of these in different colours, 1 laced pair and 1 BOA pair,so so comfortable. 

I do prefer the BOA version over the laced though.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 19, 2022)

Played about 10 rounds in these Ecco’s now 
yes they are a great pair of shoes.
They hurt my heel a bit at first but a 1000 mile sock sorted it out.
Lovely shoes.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 16, 2022)

Just an update.
Had quite a nasty fall due to slipping on the wet bank by our 17th hole.
Landed flat on my back ,knocked the wind out of me.
So studs out for winter now.
Worn spikeless for years with no issues .
Did notice the lugs on the shoes are very much inline ,where on my FJ stratos they are much more staggered .
Might just be a coincidence .
Got a bit of stick from the lads ,( age , doddery etc)
But very fortunate I never hurt myself, just my ego


----------

